# C*nts have blocked the forum!!



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Well, my work are on to me, and blocked the Forum as of some time this afternoon :x

Its a very small company, so I know the spineless tw*t that did it. I wouldnt mind but its the most boring, little to do, temporary job ever! I am working there as a stop-gap until I have sorted where I want to work... and the first day I turned up they told me "its boring, bring a book" so why block the Forum??? C*nts!!! Its the only thing I had to do all day! :evil:

If I had any work to do, I would, they pay me to sit there and twiddle my thumbs basically... dont hate the player, hate the game! [smiley=sleeping.gif] :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

prt225TT said:


> Well, my work are on to me, and blocked the Forum as of some time this afternoon :x
> 
> Its a very small company, so I know the spineless tw*t that did it. I wouldnt mind but its the most boring, little to do, temporary job ever! I am working there as a stop-gap until I have sorted where I want to work... and the first day I turned up they told me "its boring, bring a book" so why block the Forum??? C*nts!!! Its the only thing I had to do all day! :evil:
> 
> If I had any work to do, I would, they pay me to sit there and twiddle my thumbs basically... dont hate the player, hate the game! [smiley=sleeping.gif] :wink:


Have the chat.
Dont matter if its a stopgap. :wink:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol:

If they want to get arsey, I know a way around the server blocking the site, but it aint worth the hassle, its easy money, seriously, I may start an education course while I'm there, spend all day studying, I've got some ELC waiting to be used :lol: :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

prt225TT said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> If they want to get arsey, I know a way around the server blocking the site, but it aint worth the hassle, its easy money, seriously, I may start an education course while I'm there, spend all day studying, I've got some ELC waiting to be used :lol: :lol:


How many hours do you 'acctually' work?

Is it more than my 3hours a day?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

You could always try working through a proxy like

http://2hide.net/

http://www.youhide.com/ :wink:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

I looked at using a proxy... but just gave the guy a shitty look this morning and low and behold I'm back on the forum :lol:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol:
> ...


Actual *work*... prob less than 3hrs usually :lol: [smiley=zzz.gif]

Like I said its a temporary stop-gap, left forces a couple of months ago, looking at police and a few other avenues... but need to keep money coming in while I wait :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

prt225TT said:


> I looked at using a proxy... but just gave the guy a shitty look this morning and low and behold I'm back on the forum :lol:


The "Look", the "Chat", whatever works. :wink:


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Excuse me if i sound thick here but is it definately blocked. Reason being, that's what i thought had happened yesterday as it kept coming up with a password request whenever i loaded the site up. Turned out to be a glitch with the forum and everything is now ok. First thought I had though so just wondered Hate for you to be missing out during those boring days!


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Well, it was coming up with a windows server username and password request,which I get if trying to use sites like facebook, youtube etc... so I assume it was blocked... :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

My missus wants to block my access to the forum but she dont know how :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Hilly10 said:


> My missus wants to block my access to the forum but she dont know how :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'd advise she walks around in sexy underwear... that'd pull me away from the forum sharpish :wink:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

prt225TT said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > My missus wants to block my access to the forum but she dont know how :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


For 12 seconds :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

taylormade-tt said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hilly10 said:
> ...


Why, what does Hilly10's wife look like? :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

taylormade-tt said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hilly10 said:
> ...


Are you going to do it twice...??!!

:wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

prt225TT said:


> Well, it was coming up with a windows server username and password request,which I get if trying to use sites like facebook, youtube etc... so I assume it was blocked... :?


I got that twice yesterday and I'm at home :?


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Good job I didnt have a go at the IT guy then, the shitty look will just make him think I'm anti-social :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

prt225TT said:


> Good job I didnt have a go at the IT guy then, the shitty look will just make him think I'm anti-social :lol:


Fuck him, he sounds a scrotebag.
Keeps him in line anyway.lol


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

[smiley=whip.gif] :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

prt225TT said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > My missus wants to block my access to the forum but she dont know how :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


She might have that effect on you but ive me married to her for 31 years :wink: I think Ill stop on the forum. I will post this when you lot have read it, better delete it she might kill me


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Hilly10 said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hilly10 said:
> ...


... of course, if some bastard quotes you it's immortalised forever ... fingers crossed that doesn't happen ... oh, shit, wait ... :lol:


----------

